# Horse pastel portrait



## Animal Pastel (Jan 12, 2013)

Evening all

Latest pastel portrait attached, for your enjoyment.


Thankyou


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

that is fab! I love the way you blend the colours. I can still only work in black and white.. if I try to add colour it gets messy lol


----------



## LSH1 (May 14, 2013)

Looks lovely!


----------

